# Threat Alert: Chinese Coronavirus



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm sure you've heard by now, U.S. had it's first confirmed case of the Chinese Coronavirus. 

No doubt the fearmongers will love the extra ad revenue generated by an increased audience of paranoid parents. I definitely expect them to overplay this one...

NEVERTHELESS!!!

If this one truly is a threat.... What are you doing to prepare for it? 

Here are some of my Preps:

1. Have 2lbs of Echinacea ready
2. Preparing to order 1lb or so of dry Elderberries
3. Got plenty of OTC antihistamines
4. Have about 12oz of Colloidal silver
5. About to order a colloidal silver generator
6. About to order a nebulizer
7. About to buy Mangosteen juice
8. About to buy some beef liver
9. About to make a pitcher of green tea
10. Got some pine needles ready

I expect that most of you here will already be familiar with most of those items. But for those of you who may not, I'll briefly explain why I choose those items. 

1. When combined to make a tea, echinacea and elderberry is an AWESOME immune booster and has amazing antiviral properties. 
2. Colloidal silver has been proven to kill thousands of viruses, bacteria, and fungi. As a last resort, my family will be adding it to a nebulizer. (I don't recommend drinking the stuff, it messes up your gut)
3. Beef liver is probably the best natural source of Vitamin A that is readily available. 
4. Green tea has MANY health benefits, I will primarily be drinking it for it's anti-toxin effects
5. Pine needle tea, if you've never used it, is a AWESOME source of vitamin C... And if I'm not mistaken, it's certain type of vitamin C. I have used it before and it is POWERFUL. 
6. The mangosteen juice has many helpful properties. I'm just getting it because of it's antihistamine properties and because it worked for me while I was in Vietnam


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/01/21/coronavirus-us-case/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah.. the media is already raving about it. One report already compared it to the Spanish flu and it’s death rate. 

Watching but not overly concerned at this point.

However, if china says that’s have 400 cases of the virus then it’s probably closer to 4,000 cases and spreading. I think that locking down a city of 11 millions says something. 

Never hurts to be prepared...


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Piratesailor said:


> Yeah.. the media is already raving about it. One report already compared it to the Spanish flu and it's death rate.
> 
> Watching but not overly concerned at this point.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the fact that the CDC deployed people to the airports already to monitor the spread...... yeah, that's a little blip on my radar


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Stay away from crowds and wash your hands. 

Wash any new foodstuffs.

Money is dirty, so is public transportation.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

We live in Snohomish County. :sad2:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Another reason to not live in a city.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Like Mad Trapper said stay away from other people. It's cold and flu season anyway so all interaction is very limited. Anyone coughs or sniffles and I'm gone. Large crowds nope. Large crowd is 3 or more unknown people within 10 feet.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> We live in Snohomish County. :sad2:


:vs_shocked::vs_cry:

View attachment Bush head for mount.pdf


:vs_whistle:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A city of 11,000,000 people was just quarantined and told they can’t leave town. Glad someone is taking this one seriously.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> A city of 11,000,000 people was just quarantined and told they can't leave town. Glad someone is taking this one seriously.


ROFL!!!! :vs_laugh:

Seattlebrains? won't work.........


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Seattlebrains? won't work.........


Seattlebrains?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> ROFL!!!! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Seattlebrains? won't work.........


The ground zero city of 11M in China was quarantined.
Not Seattle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ban the chicoms from flying to the US


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Well they finally did from Wuhan......but it's too little too late since there is the one guy with confirmed case, and I'm sure there were more people on that flight....plus any other flights from that region. I'd bet there are already more cases in the US, just not reported or confirmed...YET

https://nypost.com/2020/01/22/china-halts-travel-from-wuhan-amid-outbreak-of-deadly-coronavirus/


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> We live in Snohomish County. :sad2:


The one good thing about this guy is that he sought treatment as soon as he wasn't feeling well....atleast according to reports. I wouldn't doubt others on that flight and possibly other flights as well may have the virus, but haven't been checked.

Just be careful and take whatever precautions necessary


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> The one good thing about this guy is that he sought treatment as soon as he wasn't feeling well....atleast according to reports. I wouldn't doubt others on that flight and possibly other flights as well may have the virus, but haven't been checked.
> 
> Just be careful and take whatever precautions necessary


I don't have too many things that I have to go out for. My husband has to go to work, though. He doesn't work in SnoCo, but still. And, of course, he's absolutely stubborn about taking echinacea or anything like that. (The spell check on my computer doesn't know how echinacea is spelled.)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This kind of stuff is what killed off American Indians, white man came with his diseases that they had no immunity to. Yea, lets have open borders, bleeping idiots.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Why do all the viruses originate in China ?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Why do all the viruses originate in China ?


 Natural selection at work. You can't overpopulate a area and ruin the environment without pissing off mother nature. She'll try to get rid of the source of the problem for balance. Happens all the time in nature. India will be next.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Its a Coronavirus. As bad as SARS was it still only killed 800 people when it broke out in the early 2000's. And that was after China hid it from the world for 5 months and had a sub par response to it. It is good that people are being vigilant but I think quarantining millions is a bit of overkill for what amounts to a nasty cold. Which has me questioning the real purpose for blowing this up to be a huge deal. Some new drug or vaccine about to hit the market?

As with any virus, flu etc...the immunosupressed and elderly should keep a close eye on it. Follow proper hygiene practices etc etc. No different than how we treat flu season really.

Just perspective- flu infected 42.9 MILLION people in the 2018-2019 flu season of which 61,000 people died.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Reading a few articles this morning about this virus. Over 20 million in 3 cities are now quarantined... so my thought is, what do the chicoms know and aren’t saying. Maybe nothing and maybe trying to head off the bad press SARS caused. 

SARS had an 11% mortality rate and so far this one has a 2%.

CNN, the worthless network it is, has called it a Pandemic. What bafoons.. but hopefully it won’t be one. 

The scientist that stopped SARS is 83 and they brought him in to stop this one however he has said the “golden hour” to stop the spread has passed. No further explanation and from reports it seems the chicoms are now pulling back on previous transparency.

Glad I don’t travel any more. Would routinely clock 150k miles a year all around the world. Being on a plane with someone sick is not my idea of fun...

Btw, as a side note, in the pictures they show all these people with masks. I”m wondering about the effectiveness of those masks.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> Btw, as a side note, in the pictures they show all these people with masks. I"m wondering about the effectiveness of those masks.


"The deadly new virus spreading across Asia is far more contagious than previously thought and someone who is infected can spread it with just a simple *cough* or a sneeze, scientists say."

Good article -

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...aos-Wuhans-streets-Chinese-city-lockdown.html


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> "The deadly new virus spreading across Asia is far more contagious than previously thought and someone who is infected can spread it with just a simple *cough* or a sneeze, scientists say."
> 
> Good article -
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...aos-Wuhans-streets-Chinese-city-lockdown.html


Also from the article-

_"A top official at the National Institute of Health (NIH) revealed Wednesday that human trials for a vaccine targeting 2019-nCoV could begin within three months.

Anthony S Fauci, the director of NIH's National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told Bloomberg Law that his agency is working with Cambridge, Massachusetts-based biotech company Moderna Inc to develop the vaccine.

'We're already working on it,' Fauci said. 'And hopefully in a period of about three months, we'll be able to start a phase I trial in humans."_

Interesting indeed.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Verba Bellum said:


> Here are some of my Preps:
> 
> 1. Have 2lbs of Echinacea ready
> 2. Preparing to order 1lb or so of dry Elderberries
> ...


Caution may be warranted on the use of elderberries, it's believed their effectiveness against viruses are by simulating cytokine production, cytokines being an immune response. Normally that's a good thing, but not always...

In human infection with highly virulent respiratory viruses, such as avian influenza H5N1, H7N9, and Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) *coronavirus*, immunopathogenesis caused by hyper-induction of proinflammatory cytokines (also known as hypercytokinemia or cytokine storm) may play an important role in the disease progression and the ultimate mortality

Can't find anything on cytokine storms playing a role in the deaths for the current 2019-nCoV outbreak though.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Crunch said:


> Caution may be warranted on the use of elderberries, it's believed their effectiveness against viruses are by simulating cytokine production, cytokines being an immune response. Normally that's a good thing, but not always..


Thanks for the info. Noted.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How do we know that the chicoms won't start putting some virus, bacteria or germ in some of the crappy ass products that they sell Walmart? Hmmmm?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Crunch said:


> Caution may be warranted on the use of elderberries, it's believed their effectiveness against viruses are by simulating cytokine production, cytokines being an immune response. Normally that's a good thing, but not always...
> 
> In human infection with highly virulent respiratory viruses, such as avian influenza H5N1, H7N9, and Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) *coronavirus*, immunopathogenesis caused by hyper-induction of proinflammatory cytokines (also known as hypercytokinemia or cytokine storm) may play an important role in the disease progression and the ultimate mortality
> 
> Can't find anything on cytokine storms playing a role in the deaths for the current 2019-nCoV outbreak though.


This is good information. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Btw, as a side note, in the pictures they show all these people with masks. I"m wondering about the effectiveness of those masks.


N95 masks are better than nothing but they don't offer a seal, so air comes in from the sides when you breathe. It's more important that infected or possibly infected people wear them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ugh, having my mom in the hospital since Monday. A lot of flu and colds here in NM lately.
Most of the hospital staff is sick, many are missing, that puts pressure on the overworked staff to stay at work, even when they know they should stay home.
I haven't been wearing a mask, but today i will.
I do use the sanitizer dispensers a lot, and wash before I go in, because I make her a tea. 
I use the sanitizer on the way out, but will probably triple down on it now.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Slow day at work so was doing a little research on this. I'm not a Dr, but FWIW... On elderberry, https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11399518 ,



> Production of inflammatory cytokines (IL-1 beta, TNF-alpha, IL-6, IL-8) was significantly increased, mostly by the Sambucol Black Elderberry Extract (2-45 fold), as compared to LPS, a known monocyte activator (3.6-10.7 fold). *The most striking increase was noted in TNF-alpha production* (44.9 fold). We conclude from this study that, in addition to its antiviral properties, Sambucol Elderberry Extract and its formulations activate the healthy immune system by increasing inflammatory cytokine production[/b].


This is *not* what we want for treating conoravirus according to this research on hCoV (human coronavirus) in general, https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28466096 (only the abstract is available for free, but I have full access to the paper through work):



> neutralization of TNF activity or infection of mice lacking TNFR provides protection against SARS-CoV-induced morbidity and mortality


and their conclusion:



> Inflammation is an indispensable part of an effective immune response, without which successful elimination of an infectious
> agent is difficult. The inflammatory response begins with the initial recognition of a pathogen, which then mediates
> immune cell recruitment, eliminates pathogens, and ultimately results in tissue repair and return to homeostasis. *However,
> certain viruses such as highly pathogenic CoVs, IAV, and ebola viruses induce excessive and prolonged cytokine/
> ...


So digging around a little more on the cytokine TNF, I found (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4926454/) that the flavonoid Apigenin is a natural TNF inhibitor, and that chamomile is rich in Apigenin (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apigenin).

So, I think, no elderberry for 2019-nCoV, but chamomile tea instead. What I haven't had time to look into yet is if the Apigenin in chamomile would be inactivated/destroyed in the digestive tract (first pass metabolism), but even if so then some chamomile placed under the tongue (or between lip and gum like chewing tobacco) might avoid that and some Apigenin might be absorbed sublingually. As a side note, beer and red wine also appear to be sources of Apigenin


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Along the same train of thought, do Chinese folks buy the same products they produce? Or would only cargo headed for the states be laced with some virus?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> Why do all the viruses originate in China ?


In China you squat and poop on the side of the street.

1/3rd of the earths population resides inside their borders.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> We live in Snohomish County. :sad2:


Me too! Odd time to find commonality.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ragnarök said:


> Me too! Odd time to find commonality.


We're in the SE corner. Close to Bothell/Woodinville.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If this is accurate, we might have a bit of a problem. Something like this will be difficult to contain....

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...quarantined-2-8-million-infected-112-000-dead


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and read the comments in the above-offered article.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So who thinks Chinese Gov will be forthcoming with all the facts?


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello everybody, long time no see. I have a question for those who have been paying attention to disease outbreaks for far longer than I have. How serious is this virus scare compared other scares such as the Ebola outbreak in 2014, and the H1N1 outbreak in 2009? Essentially should I be as concerned as the media seems to say I should be.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mastermclaster said:


> Hello everybody, long time no see. I have a question for those who have been paying attention to disease outbreaks for far longer than I have. How serious is this virus scare compared other scares such as the Ebola outbreak in 2014, and the H1N1 outbreak in 2009? Essentially should I be as concerned as the media seems to say I should be.


They all have the potential to be serious.

This virus is in the same category as the common cold, but deadlier. It's spread by a cough, a sneeze or the touch of a doorknob. The handle of the fuel pump. A shared computer keyboard. You know the guy at work who never washes his hands?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Along the same train of thought, do Chinese folks buy the same products they produce? Or would only cargo headed for the states be laced with some virus?


Generally speaking, chicom people do not buy the crap that they mass produce that is destined for the US. They do consume some of the products but it is my understanding that the production lines are separated at some chicom plants; meaning that one production line is consigned by a US company and the products produced are dedicated to that US company. Other production lines are dedicated to stay in China for chicom people.

Walmart and Sams Club has a large number of stores in China. FOOD is the number 1 product that chinese people buy at these type of stores and much of it is imported into China from other countries, including the US. Food safety is the chicom people's biggest concern, they need safe and better food than they can produce in china. The chicom people are more interested in buying food than buying some shitty little plastic piece of crap gadget that gets used twice then tossed into the "junk drawer" for the next 10 years.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Based on this development, I went on amazon this morning looking at disposable surgical masks. Some are not available and many have delivery dates weeks in the future. I’m betting that current stocks are sold out already. The future delivery dates are when the suppliers are expecting new stock. If this virus is as serious as expected, I’m betting that most future inventory will either be ‘appropriated’ by the government or very quickly sold out. If you want some masks and gloves, better buy now as I think very soon nothing will be available.

The above link that Denton posted is very scary. Is the source of this article usually reliable? If so, time to top up preps and prepare to hunker in for an extended period to avoid contact.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Based on this development, I went on amazon this morning looking at disposable surgical masks. Some are not available and many have delivery dates weeks in the future. I'm betting that current stocks are sold out already. The future delivery dates are when the suppliers are expecting new stock. If this virus is as serious as expected, I'm betting that most future inventory will either be 'appropriated' by the government or very quickly sold out. If you want some masks and gloves, better buy now as I think very soon nothing will be available.
> 
> The above link that Denton posted is very scary. Is the source of this article usually reliable? If so, time to top up preps and prepare to hunker in for an extended period to avoid contact.


I bought some from amazon as well, delivery expected mid feb. I have to get groceries today so I'll probably stop at a hardware store and pickup some dust masks. They're not 100% effective but then again what is. I'm not overly concerned right now but it doesn't hurt to be thinking ahead.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

For disinfecting items:

https://www.researchgate.net/profil...disinfectants-and-ultraviolet-irradiation.pdf



> In consideration of the possible infectious role of SARS-CoV RNA, sodium hypochlorite 0.1% appear to be the more efficacious disinfectant for surfaces and hands potentially contaminated with respiratory viruses and SARS-CoV.


5 tablespoons of 6% bleach in 4 liters of water = 0.1% sodium hypochlorite solution.

For disinfecting items that can't be wiped/rinsed in bleach (mail, N95 masks, maybe currency) then:



> U.V. radiation, instead, damage nucleic acid because RNA adsorb UV radiation of germicidal wavelengths and is the major targets of the powerful antimicrobal effects of these type of electromagnetic radiation. In according to this, irradiation of UV for few minutes on the virus in culture medium resulted in the destruction of viral infectivity.


Think I'm going to throw one of these in the cart on the next amazon order. https://www.amazon.com/Germicidal-Ozone-Light-Covers-CTUV-25/dp/B07KYTHWCS Not that I'm overly worried about 2019-nCoV, but wouldn't hurt to have one since UV light can kill many disease causing microbes.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Crunch said:


> Slow day at work so was doing a little research on this. I'm not a Dr, but FWIW... On elderberry, https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11399518 ,
> 
> This is *not* what we want for treating conoravirus according to this research on hCoV (human coronavirus) in general, https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28466096 (only the abstract is available for free, but I have full access to the paper through work):
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting that together Crunch. I have been telling people to be careful with the Elderberry for infections like this. Did not know about chamomile tea. Will get some at the store. I have the beer covered already LOL.

I still think the risk is pretty low for western countries but I did purchase masks some time ago for a situation like this. Should it become bad I have them down in my preps. Adult size for hubs and I and the child size for little man.

I haven't heard (and truth is, not sure how much you can depend on the info that China releases) of any younger healthy people passing from this virus. From what they are saying its the elderly and people with underlying medical conditions that can have a severe reaction to this virus. Hopefully it burns itself out pretty quick.

As far as the virus coming over on Chinese made products, I am not sure about this particular strain but SARS could only last up to 2 days on hard surfaces and in feces. I would assume this one is pretty similar so I doubt any virus particles would be able to survive the boat trip over here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

the Jakarta Pandemic is a great book that is well written and covers a pandemic..and how people react

https://www.amazon.com/Jakarta-Pandemic-Survival-Thriller-Collapse-ebook/dp/B0047DX080


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just checked amazon again. The masks that I purchased 2 hours ago are now no longer available. The run on these types of products is in full swing. I’m going to get some pool shock and bleach today.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Based on this development, I went on amazon this morning looking at disposable surgical masks. Some are not available and many have delivery dates weeks in the future. I'm betting that current stocks are sold out already. The future delivery dates are when the suppliers are expecting new stock. If this virus is as serious as expected, I'm betting that most future inventory will either be 'appropriated' by the government or very quickly sold out. If you want some masks and gloves, better buy now as I think very soon nothing will be available.
> 
> The above link that Denton posted is very scary. Is the source of this article usually reliable? If so, time to top up preps and prepare to hunker in for an extended period to avoid contact.


Just ordered two boxes of fifty each, 99% effective against viruses and bacteria is the claim, $20.00 and free shipping, will be delivered by Monday.....


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Green Lilly said:


> Thanks for putting that together Crunch. I have been telling people to be careful with the Elderberry for infections like this. Did not know about chamomile tea. Will get some at the store. I have the beer covered already LOL.


No problem at all, enjoy researching things like this. And if beer is therapeutic, then I may already be immune to 2019-nCoV


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just checked amazon again. The masks that I purchased 2 hours ago are now no longer available. The run on these types of products is in full swing. I'm going to get some pool shock and bleach today.


Go check your local Walmart. I just came back and they had tons of the disposable ear loop masks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought a bunch of those masks after the Ebola scare. Now I just have to remember where they landed after we moved....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Interesting and scary.
https://www.fisheaters.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=86006


> Credidi Propter:
> One thing is clear to me, at this point: if someone wanted to take us out, and God allowed it, it could be done very easily. Use nanotechnology to make microscopic capsules to store and preserve the live viruses. Those microscopic pills could be used to infect certain people. Who decides who gets infected, and how do they decide? I have no idea.
> 
> Who would stand to benefit most from a pandemic? The elites? People who have access to treatments the rest of us can't even imagine? They'd be safe, and we'd die. Maybe eventually people would become fed up with the system and throw it all down, and make the elites worthless.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just for the heck of it, plus, I think it's a pretty good narrative about being prepared....here is a docu-drama called After Armageddon. It was produced by the History Channel I think.

The scenario portrayed in this is a worldwide pandemic but any old disaster could be substituted.

Full version and free:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oh, and read the comments in the above-offered article.


So I read some of the comments.. some real Luney tunes out there.

However one guy said something interesting. He wondered how, in todays connected community/world, word of mass deaths from this virus wouldn't have spread and leaked out. It would unless china shut down everything and they haven't.

Back to the article.. although i think it's tin foil to some degree, the fact that the chicoms have gone this far in quarantine is worrisome.

Never hurts to be prepared. My wife is a nurse midwife so we have a number of good masks (but I guess the beard will have to go....)


----------



## Ranga14 (Oct 2, 2014)

The news and videos coming out of Wuhan are scary.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220033745094414339


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Quercetin is another flavonoid that inhibits the TNF cytokine according to https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4926454/. Onions have a high concentrations of quercetin naturally, and the quercetin is present in plasma after consuming them (so makes it past first pass metabolism and into the bloodstream). Frying them (in butter?) doesn't destroy the quercetin either.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/academia.e...cdf65228323c28a553345ee87b2ddb2a1761eed403914

Maybe I'm missing something, but sounds like a trip to Chili's for a pitcher of beer and an onion blossom could save your life... (jk).


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This was simulated 3 months ago...

https://news.yahoo.com/health-experts-issued-ominous-warning-170400102.html


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Just for the heck of it, plus, I think it's a pretty good narrative about being prepared....here is a docu-drama called After Armageddon. It was produced by the History Channel I think.
> 
> The scenario portrayed in this is a worldwide pandemic but any old disaster could be substituted.
> 
> Full version and free:


I have seen this. Plausible scenarios. I am not ready to panic over all this but it's worth keeping tabs on it. If you start seeing death rates climbing in places other then China, where the government keeps a tight control on all the information, then there may be cause for concern. Still, that said, one day a super bug out of hell is bound to get loose one day. More then likely a man made one.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I have seen this. Plausible scenarios. I am not ready to panic over all this but it's worth keeping tabs on it. If you start seeing death rates climbing in places other then China, where the government keeps a tight control on all the information, then there may be cause for concern. Still, that said, one day a super bug out of hell is bound to get loose one day. More then likely a man made one.


I think it almost should be required viewing for anyone getting into prepping.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I think it almost should be required viewing for anyone getting into prepping.


I agree.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

That was a good video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Has anyone checked out the documentary, "Pandemic" which is currently on Netflix? It's really interesting stuff. There's scientists who are currently working on a vaccine that will cover all strains of viruses going back 100 years. Hopefully, it'll succeed and they won't be left 'a day late and a dollar short', as they say....


----------



## rachaels_apocalypse (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi!! I’m new!!  

The CDC is posting this map as the latest as far as cases go.

It looks scary, but even if it’s 1-5 cases they block out the whole country. 

I’m, personally, getting to be about 70% scared that those numbers are going to keep rising. Esp as the CDC themselves state “the numbers in the U.S. will continue to grow.”

If I see the major shipping port cities in China lock down — then I’ll be really be ready to ratchet up my level of seriousness.

Especially- as I hate and I’m completely mortified to say this in front of you guys, I haven’t been in ANY position to prep over the past .... 6 years. Single mom. Zero extra $$. At all. 

That said, I already have a plan in motion to use my next check to start buying the long term food stuffs in bulk, masks, water filters (which ones are really the best?? We have beautiful fast running forest river, sometimes slower in summer abutting property, not sure of source; 2 gross ponds on property), water in gallon jugs- tho I do have a bunch of gal already saved up, and .... etc. Wish I had my gun license already. Something I’ve been forever “meaning to do....” At this point starting grad school has taken priority. (It’s always something.) Again - if I can’t afford a handgun or a rifle...

We do, luckily, live in isolated area. Up on mountainside. I’m sure I could forage with the right info come spring. Need to start looking into that. 

And push comes to shove, I’m not afraid to pull my 6 year old daughter out to “homeschool” her. I did it already with my 22 year old daughter & bit younger boys couple decades ago for different reason. (My grad school is remote for most of the year.) 

Ok, enough from me!! A newcomer to your wonderful world!!

—— Rachael  

Ps — I guess because I’m new I cannot post photos or links. That’s ok. But sorry about that - getting you all excited about a cool map & everything!! Lol But if you google CDC coronavirus world map it should come right up. Sorry again.


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

Honestly half of these issues would be solved by simply keeping regular hygiene. I don't know if anyone here has ever gone to China but soap is virtually non existent even in medical environments. Keeping basic measures like teas, or cleaning your hands with vinegar or similar substances will go a long way.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Comms said:


> Honestly half of these issues would be solved by simply keeping regular hygiene. I don't know if anyone here has ever gone to China but soap is virtually non existent even in medical environments. Keeping basic measures like teas, or cleaning your hands with vinegar or similar substances will go a long way.


Have you ever been?

just a little research and it tells me Chinese people are very clean.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought the 3M8210 masks and face shields for the wife and self. Hope we won't need to use them, but having them on hand is better then not!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ajk1941 said:


> I bought the 3M8210 masks and face shields for the wife and self. Hope we won't need to use them, but having them on hand is better then not!


Prepping! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The talking heads on FOX this morning did a segment on masks. They are already in short supply with delayed delivery dates on line.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got to do some insulation work soon, better see if hardware store is stocked with masks.

In a pinch, a large kerchief worn masked bandit style is better than nothing. You can wash those in warm soapy bleach and reuse.

Main thing is stay away from crowds, cities, public transport. Wash your hands, never touch face before doing so.

Anybody know what "shelf life" of these viruses are on surfaces? Put yer hand in yer wallet you better wash it! Cash/change is dirty.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Orange Co CA

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/01/patient-tests-positive-for-coronavirus-in-orange-county-in-third-known-case-in-us/

"Patient Tests Positive For Coronavirus in Orange County in Third Known Case in US
Cristina Laila by Cristina Laila January 26, 2020 62 Comments

A patient has tested positive for the Wuhan coronavirus in Orange County, California, in the third known case in the United States.

The patient recently traveled from Wuhan, China, where the outbreak of the virus began, according to the Orange County Health Care Agency.........

Senator Tom Cotton recently called on President Trump to put a moratorium on incoming flights from China."


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Was looking up what the CDC/WHO recommend for post-exposure prophalyxis (PEP) if you think you've been exposed to 2019-nCoV, or any other dangerous coronaviruses for that matter, and the answer seems to be basically 'nothing', except maybe wash with soap and water.

Well that's damn unexceptable imo. So did a little scholarly googling and found this:
https://www.researchgate.net/profil...Ankara_MVA/links/560bd87b08ae6c9b0c41b2d8.pdf

TL;DR version is that 1% povidone iodine kills 99.99% (log 4 reduction) of MERS CoV within 15 seconds. And povidone iodine 1% solution is FDA approved for use in the eyes, nose, and mouth/throat. Remember the headlines yesterday about the Chinese doctor that thought he caught it via his eyes? Well washing your hands is easy, but disinfecting your eyes, nose, and mouth is a little tougher still but do-able. So here's the supplies for making your own Wuhan Coronavirus PEP kit (or personal viral/bacterial decontamination kit if you prefer).










Everything available from Amazon and/or your local drug store. I already had the supplies for making the povidone iodine eye and ear drops (see the instructions from the WHO here: https://www.medbox.org/local-small-scale-preparation-of-eye-drops/download.pdf, very easy) since it's tough to get any antiviral or antibacterial eye/ear drops over-the-counter, and even if you do they expire pretty quickly. I went above and beyond the WHO recommendations for the eye drops, using IV saline (lower right, pre-filled IV flush syringes) and 0.22uM syringe filters (top center) for maximum sterility.

The eye drops require the most supplies, but are shelf-stable at room temperature for 6 months once made (little eyedrop bottles next to the syringe filters). A couple drops in each eye is all that's needed, but be aware they will turn the whites of your eyes yellowish orange for a time. Disinfecting the nose and mouth is even easier, just mix up a 1% solution of povidone iodine using distilled water and store it in (clean) 5-hour energy plastic bottles (top left) and they're ready to use. Dip the baby swabs in it, then clean/coat the inside of each nostril (or use a nasal sprayer, or nettie pot). After cleaning each nostril for at least 15 seconds, swish/gargle with the rest for the same amount of time, and spit it out.

This *might* offer some additional protection, for a short time, above that of mask and glasses/googles alone, if you have to go where you think you could be exposed. That's only speculation on my part though. Anyway, might be good to have for this or some future pandemic, povidone iodine is a very strong antimicrobial that kills many bacteria, viruses, and fungi. If anyone wants links to any of the items or more directions on making it let me know.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Add AZ to the list:

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/01/26/arizona-resident-5th-coronavirus-case-u-s/


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes for business, at a time in my life I wanted to be an english teacher and see the country. A lot of China's "medical" sectors focus on TCM or Traditional Chinese Medicine, herbal drips and cocktails put into IVs, leafwraps etc. Much of this is still seen as superior to modern medical practices; this is in part due to cultural and philosophical norms.

This is not to say that all places in China are like I've described, most of the 1st tier cities and Economic Zones like Beijing, Honk Kong, etc have a more modern approach however lower tier cities and provinces are a start contrast especially given how lax food is regulated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stark, English teacher! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

It is coming!
We ain't seen nothing yet!!

Stay away from crowds
Protect you and your loved ones


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Was looking up what the CDC/WHO recommend for post-exposure prophalyxis (PEP) if you think you've been exposed to 2019-nCoV, or any other dangerous coronaviruses for that matter, and the answer seems to be basically 'nothing', except maybe wash with soap and water.
> 
> Well that's damn unexceptable imo. So did a little scholarly googling and found this:
> https://www.researchgate.net/profil...Ankara_MVA/links/560bd87b08ae6c9b0c41b2d8.pdf
> ...


Good stuff, thanks!

But then again my plan it to just put them in the barn until it passes.. My tack room has AC and water so......... lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If this information is accurate, we might be in a bit of trouble.

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-01-25-coronavirus-hits-15-fatality-rate-83-infection-rate.html



> Earlier today, the Taiwan media began reporting on a new mainland Chinese study that specifically looked at the individuals involved in this Wuhan coronavirus outbreak. We have a partial translation and link below. According to this news, which is widely circulating in the Taiwan press and is based on a study published in The Lancet, the Wuhan coronavirus fatality rate has leaped to 15%, and the infection rate among those exposed is 83%.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.statnews.com/2020/01/26...ts-say/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> "The more we learn about it, the greater the possibility is that transmission will not be able to be controlled with public health measures," said Dr. Allison McGeer, a Toronto-based infectious disease specialist who contracted SARS in 2003 and who helped Saudi Arabia control several hospital-based outbreaks of MERS.
> 
> If that's the case, she said, "we're living with a new human virus, and we're going to find out if it will spread around the globe." McGeer cautioned that because the true severity of the outbreak isn't yet known, it's impossible to predict what the impact of that spread would be, though she noted it would likely pose significant challenges to health care facilities.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Check this out.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

The virus may have originated and escaped a bio-weapons lap in Wuhan

https://www.washingtontimes.com/new...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51259649

Death Count now 80

"The number of deaths in Hubei province has climbed from 56 to 76, with four deaths elsewhere."


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Prepping Advise time? Suggestions beyond Prayers?


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

It looks like they may have stolen this virus from a lab in Canada and sent it to a lab in Wuhan.

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/did-china-steal-coronavirus-canada-and-weaponize-it

I read somewhere else that they were up to around 35 million people under quarantine now. China is taking this very seriously and I suspect we aren't hearing the true numbers on this side of the ocean.


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

stowlin said:


> Prepping Advise time? Suggestions beyond Prayers?


I've been stocking up on canned goods and water, just in case I need to isolate myself for a little while. I would say just make sure to keep clean, wash hands whenever in public and touching door handles. It seems to be spread just like a regular flu/cold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Im here in Snohomish county WA, life is business as usual. Patiently waiting for another week or so; that's probably when additional cases will start appearing since incubation period is 10-14 days. They do have 60 individuals under monitoring; who knows whom they they came in contact with. Waiting game for now. I did swing by a local home depot and n95 masks are disappearing from the shelves.


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Im here in Snohomish county WA, life is business as usual. Patiently waiting for another week or so; that's probably when additional cases will start appearing since incubation period is 10-14 days. They do have 60 individuals under monitoring; who knows whom they they came in contact with. Waiting game for now. I did swing by a local home depot and n95 masks are disappearing from the shelves.


Let us know if the situation changes at any point.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The mayor of Wuhan, China, the epicenter of a viral outbreak that has killed over 80 people so far, told Chinese state television on Sunday that five million people left the metropolis before he imposed a travel lockdown last week.


https://www.breitbart.com/asia/2020...mits-five-million-left-before-virus-lockdown/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

It was reported in the news on 21st of 1st corona virus in WA. From my understanding he was in town 3 days before reporting to hospital. I figure around 1.30/31 is when we will start seeing additional cases if anyone was infected.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Whenever you hear any statistics coming out of China i think for an accurate representation we should multiply by 10.

*For those want to see better picture of what happening in China search #Wuhan in tweeter and filter to videos. *


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

"Shelf Life" as you put it is anywhere from 3 hours to 24 hours in "Optimum" conditions that support the particular strain you are defending against.


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/health/us-health-officials-on-coronavirus-outbreak

"...Chinese have refused continued offers from the U.S. to send CDC officials to the country to help with outbreak responses."


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Crunch said:


> So, I think, no elderberry for 2019-nCoV, but chamomile tea instead. What I haven't had time to look into yet is if the Apigenin in chamomile would be inactivated/destroyed in the digestive tract (first pass metabolism), but even if so then some chamomile placed under the tongue (or between lip and gum like chewing tobacco) might avoid that and some Apigenin might be absorbed sublingually. As a side note, beer and red wine also appear to be sources of Apigenin


My wife asked what we should get for our family and her relatives in Vietnam. I said: Colloidal silver, N100 masks, disposable gloves, beer, wine, and SOME chamomile.... this was her idea of "some" chamomile.... an entire pound!... I guess I'll get this stuff extracted into vials and sell it??? IDK


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If you think you are safe from this crap-- you are not in reality!


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

My wife has been following the news that's coming out of Vietnam. It looks like the Government there is beginning to suppress social media posts regarding the spread. They arrested this guy because he was telling people on Facebook about a possible outbreak in his town.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/baotai...uong-tung-tin-sai-su-that-ve-ncov-298254.html


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Anybody notice that the total infected count just jumped 4,000 in the last 12 hours? The current count is now 6,057


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

FYI. The WHO (not the band wise ass...you know who you are.. LOL) is about to declare the virus a world emergency. As of today it has surpassed the number of people infected with SARS. I think the death rates looks pretty low but also I suspect they are vastly underreported by the transparent Chinese government. Just an oversight dontcha know..


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

There is at least one confirmed case here in Las Vegas.
Source was a workmate who is at the hospital with her husband today. Doctors told her they're taking precautions because of a confirmed case.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Confirmed case at Arizona state university


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Right now, a flight is heading to San Fransisco from Wuhan with no call sign. It will arrive in a few hours.


----------



## HutBePhot (Sep 12, 2019)

Wish all the best to Everyone!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd be bleaching all the crap they sell from chi-coms.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe it is just me, but I am not too worried about this one. The mortality rate seems to be about half of the flu. Also, anybody that travels regularly for business has already had a strain of this virus. This is the same virus that goes through business hotels like a wildfire every few years. It is contagious as hell but only lasts for a day or two. Yeah, it kicks your ass for 2 days, but then goes away as quick as it came.

Besides that, I absolutely HATE Corona! That is a stupid beer! Any beer that requires you to drink it with a slice of lime disease is dumb!

So, no worries, be happy!

Edit: And I sure as hell ain't putting a bottle on my head!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7942159/Nervous-Chinese-travellers-pictured-wearing-face-masks-plastic-bottles.html


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think it's a tempest in a teapot. For example, due to "_medical services_" available in China they're lucky if "unkempt fecal discharges" don't kill them by the millions.

However, I've been hearing this stuff since I was a kid. In fact, I've lived in the 'burbs now for almost 30 years. I hear the same radio warnings you do, but I get coughed on in the gym like there was a pandemic. I don't know if anyone has been sick there in the past month.

During 1918 there was a saying in foxholes that "_flu killed more soldiers than bullets_." However in the years 1955 to 1960 I caught all the crap going around--measles, mumps, throat infections and having my tonsils removed. Even with my tonsil surgery I got no medication at all. If you could put on your pants for your mother you were considered safe to return home. My mom and dad told me this was a "good thing." And in an odd way they were right. In catching everything as a pre-schooler, I never had any further illnesses when starting kindergarten.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Meanwhile in China - No Masks










































https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tured-wearing-face-masks-plastic-bottles.html


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

HutBePhot said:


> Wish all the best to Everyone!


My family is in Ha Noi. I hope you all stay well.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

*WHO declares Public Health Emergency of International Concern for China Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV).*

Supplemental Info:

A Public Health Emergency of International Concern (PHEIC) is a formal declaration by the World Health Organization (WHO) of "an extraordinary event which is determined to constitute a public health risk to other States through the international spread of disease and to potentially require a coordinated international response", formulated when a situation arises that is "serious, sudden, unusual or unexpected", which "carries implications for public health beyond the affected State's national border" and "may require immediate international action".

In order to declare a PHEIC, the WHO Director-General is required to take into account factors which include the risk to human health and international spread, as well as advice from an international committee of experts.

The declaration of a PHEIC is a HIGHLY political process which raises the levels of international support, enhanced diplomatic efforts and security, and typically shakes loose greater financial resources to support the response teams.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So CDC is appointing a Special task force. Why do they need a Special task force. What the heck do all those people that work there everyday do?


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

This happened right before the outbreak.

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/harv...ationals-charged-three-separate-china-related

Makes you wonder how many other couriers didn't get caught.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> This happened right before the outbreak.
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/harv...ationals-charged-three-separate-china-related
> 
> Makes you wonder how many other couriers didn't get caught.


Harvard University would else would you expect.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Harvard University would else would you expect.


Yeah, the Chinese infiltrate many of our universities. About 5 years ago I outed one of their spies in Virginia at Liberty University. He got on a flight real quick and headed back to China.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I am hoping this gets controlled and amounts to something less than the flu however we don’t know the actual mortality rate as China is not forthcoming with information. They can’t even count actual infections. 2 weeks will tell the tale.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> I am hoping this gets controlled and amounts to something less than the flu however we don't know the actual mortality rate as China is not forthcoming with information.


I doubt that there will be a pandemic in The States. For example, one out of every three citizens is most likely a boomer--and we have been exposed to everything. Ergo, so have our children.

Additionally, we are an urban civilization. We are a short drive from dozens of doctors with cutting edge medicine.

Consider this, over the decades I have done *absolutely nothing* to stem foreign illnesses. As a boomer, every summer my parents would trot me off to the doctor where I was given an actual "butt load on injections" for national diseases and every germ WWII and Korean War veterans carried back.

In the event of a national emergency, I would circulate the entire country and "soul kiss" every woman in The States. I'm a walking petri dish of biological cures...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> Yeah, the Chinese infiltrate many of our universities. About 5 years ago I outed one of their spies in Virginia at Liberty University. He got on a flight real quick and headed back to China.


Damn! That's hardcore!

We once had a guy from Uganda poking around the house, but I do not think he was a spy. I am pretty sure he was just a pervert looking to go through Mrs Inor's underwear drawer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Picked grandson up yesterday before school. daughter works at our church school. he has the flu lot going around again second wave. He is here today also doing good.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Damn! That's hardcore!
> 
> We once had a guy from Uganda poking around the house, but I do not think he was a spy. I am pretty sure he was just a pervert looking to go through Mrs Inor's underwear drawer.


I'm guessing he was looking for your drawer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I doubt that there will be a pandemic in The States. For example, one out of every three citizens is most likely a boomer--and we have been exposed to everything. Ergo, so have our children.
> 
> Additionally, we are an urban civilization. We are a short drive from dozens of doctors with cutting edge medicine.
> 
> ...


You might be a city slicker


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Picked grandson up yesterday before school. daughter works at our church school. he has the flu lot going around again second wave. He is here today also doing good.


make up some french onion soup, put in some garlic


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> make up some french onion soup, put in some garlic


Natures antibiotic. My ole lady is the garlic queen she craves that stuff. We grow a strain of garlic that over 50 years old that was given to me by an old coot neighbor way back when When have been growing ever since. Hmmm maybe its the garlic keeping me healthy and not the bourbon....

Nope no way its the bourbon.

Carry on.


----------



## rachaels_apocalypse (Jan 25, 2020)

@hawgrider --- I wish I could get ahold of just a bulb or two of that precious garlic! Never lose it. 
We used to have decades-old rhubarb. Branches of our family carried parts of the original plants around as they moved. Eventually we lost all of them except one grouping. And now that's GOLD!

-- Rachael


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Inor said:


> Damn! That's hardcore!
> 
> We once had a guy from Uganda poking around the house, but I do not think he was a spy. I am pretty sure he was just a pervert looking to go through Mrs Inor's underwear drawer.


I'm sure that underwear is very coveted in Uganda. Who wouldn't want to wear those second hand silk panties?

Yeah, Mr. Ray Lu was a 10th year interdisciplinary Masters Student at LU. His handlers were in Czech Republic. Every other Tuesday at 9pm EST, they would debrief over Skype. Mr. Lu did not have a job, but he did have a mysterious stream of income. After I questioned him, his handlers bought a ticket for him to return home. I was investigating him for about 6 months.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rachaels_apocalypse said:


> @hawgrider --- I wish I could get ahold of just a bulb or two of that precious garlic! Never lose it.
> We used to have decades-old rhubarb. Branches of our family carried parts of the original plants around as they moved. Eventually we lost all of them except one grouping. And now that's GOLD!
> 
> -- Rachael


I have garlic, rhubarb , horseraddish, asparagus, mint, catnip.......

Not too far from you


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rachaels_apocalypse said:


> @hawgrider --- I wish I could get ahold of just a bulb or two of that precious garlic! Never lose it.
> We used to have decades-old rhubarb. Branches of our family carried parts of the original plants around as they moved. Eventually we lost all of them except one grouping. And now that's GOLD!
> 
> -- Rachael


Well hang out here for a few months and next fall when my plants bulb out I may help you out. Generally we let some of the garlic flower for the seed bulbs on top of the plant and that's what we plant back in the ground in the fall. My old coot neighbor always said eat whats in the ground and plant what on the top. and here it is over 50 years later.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> I'm sure that underwear is very coveted in Uganda. Who wouldn't want to wear those second hand silk panties?
> 
> Yeah, Mr. Ray Lu was a 10th year interdisciplinary Masters Student at LU. His handlers were in Czech Republic. Every other Tuesday at 9pm EST, they would debrief over Skype. Mr. Lu did not have a job, but he did have a mysterious stream of income. After I questioned him, his handlers bought a ticket for him to return home. I was investigating him for about 6 months.


How is it you were involved or got involved?
Thought I read you were in medical or transportation or something?
Or was this a military thing?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Recent Update: CDC Issues quarantine to Wuhan passengers in California

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/31/cdc...nder-federal-order.html?__source=twitter|main


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> Recent Update: CDC Issues quarantine to Wuhan passengers in California
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/31/cdc...nder-federal-order.html?__source=twitter|main


 With the population of China if enough fear death from the virus they will take a chance on the government killing them . Most people can see the population of china in their minds.
As for here, law suits court could start. remember aids. They files lawsuits to stop LEO from wearing gloves and won for some time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trumps fault for messing with China. They are sending a message. What do they care if even a few hundred 1000 die there. less to worry about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Trumps fault for messing with China. They are sending a message. What do they care if even a few hundred 1000 die there. less to worry about.


If that be the case, it is hurting China more and is making the case for Isolationism.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> If that be the case, it is hurting China more and is making the case for Isolationism.


 Just beating the DNC to . You watch how they play the market drop. I am not concerned . Not selling anything . Ride it out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Just beating the DNC to . You watch how they play the market drop. I am not concerned . Not selling anything . Ride it out.


Markets are different than industry. 
I agree about the market. I think next week might be prime time buying time, if the issue is contained or the market stops reacting on the news.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn....That Cornhole Virus things getting serious hunh.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Damn....That Cornhole Virus things getting serious hunh.....


What'd Mulder say? Trust no one?


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Denton said:


> Markets are different than industry.
> I agree about the market. I think next week might be prime time buying time, if the issue is contained or the market stops reacting on the news.


A company worth following.

https://cepi.net/news_cepi/cepi-awa...rm-that-can-rapidly-combat-multiple-diseases/


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Vietnam has declared nCoV an epidemic and are taking active measures to contain the spread.

My family in Ha Noi called last night, they said all the masks are sold out.

https://e.vnexpress.net/news/news/vietnam-declares-novel-coronavirus-epidemic-4048991.html


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

More researchers are coming out and saying nCoV is a bio-weapon. From Zerohedge referencing an Indian researcher, "nCoV contains HIV insertions"

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ing-fears-over-artificially-created-bioweapon


----------

